# ClipArtBoom Offers Greek Pack With Designs and Design Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Tap into the lucrative Greek market with this great new package of fresh designs from 
ClipArtBoom (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs). Offered in vector format, these designs include modern, trendy looks that are perfect for the collegiate market. Cater to all sorority and fraternity activities including bid day, rush week, and Spring Break. 

The Greek Pack includes 35 designs in color and black and white, 35 clip art illustrations in color and black and white, and 35 fonts.

All designs and templates are available in EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats. Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. The vector designs also can be used for screen printing as well as vinyl cutting. Images include shields, crests, heraldic lions, laurel leaves, columns, torches, wings, crowns, heraldic eagles and more. 

To view package designs, go to Greek Fraternity Sorority T-Shirt Designs and Clip Art. For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

